# What cars have a trunk big enough for a bike?



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

I drive a '95 Mercedes E-class. Best thing about this car is I can fit myself and my son's bikes in the boot, wheels n' all (removed of course) and close the lid. This means I can leave my car parked when I'm in the city & not worry about somebody spying the bikes & deciding to steal them. Thing is my old merc is getting a bit long in the tooth & I will change it soon, but I'm wondering what other cars have a trunk big enough you can hide a bike in? Thanks.


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

Most of the hideous American sedans I've rented could easily swallow a bike. Take the wheels on/off though is something I truly despise.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

my altima (06) does it fine


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

I rented a Mitsubishi Galant a few years ago that I was barely able to squeeze one bike into, but I doubt that two would've fit.

Consider a wagon, maybe? My Impreza wagon would easily hold two bikes inside, and you'd only have to remove the front wheels.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Unless people post about specific cars they own you're going to be pretty hard pressed to figure it out. Do you fit them in the trunk without putting the rear seat down? If so, wow. I could do that in my first car, 87 Monte Carlo, with BMX bikes. That trunk was huge, it could fit 4 20" bikes, but i don't think it could have fit one MTB without taking both wheels off.

Just find out what has a folding rear seat and go look at it. Some fold down and there's only a 'hole' for the opening. Where as others open up all of the way. Probably the only way you will figure that part out is to go look at them.

I have an Audi S4 and it fit's the bike great. Might be a little bit of a pain putting two in there. But it's a 2000 so I assume that body style (2000-2002, something like 98-2001 for the A4) would be too old for what you might be looking for. You could look into a newer A4/S4 or an A6 if you like something a little bigger (like the E-Class), I'm pretty sure they make wagons (avants in german car speak) in both of them.

I was really looking into a WRX wagon before I got my car. Drove a regular WRX as they wagons are hard to find, and was very unimpressed with the interior. I think you'll hate it from that aspect coming from the MB. Even saying that, I think it's still worth test driving one to see if you will like it. They are solid cars, just not so 'nice'. They are very fun to drive cars, but I think just a bit lacking in most areas (braking, acel, handeling). I had a friend that had minor upgrades (run of the mill spirng/shock, better pads and new rotors, and a VF34 turbo... ok, maybe that's not a minor one) in all areas and it was a killer car. Although it will still be a step up in all of those areas from the MB, if you are looking for performance in those areas.

Another car I would seriously look into would be a Volvo wagon.

Do you really park in areas for very long where they would be on a rack, and/or in areas where you would really be that worried about them?


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Trouble Maker said:


> I was really looking into a WRX wagon before I got my car....?


Which model year WRX did you look at? The 2008 looks interesting to me with supposed improvements in the areas you mentioned. More daily driver, less rally, which for me would be good.


----------



## mr rolleyes (May 17, 2007)

the new jetta's have HUGE!!! trunks.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Jettas work...*



mr rolleyes said:


> the new jetta's have HUGE!!! trunks.


I had an '87 Mark II Jetta (85-92) and that would fit a bike with gear. I also had a 97 Jetta GLX Mk3 Jetta (93-99.5) and same thing. That fit my stumpy in the truck with the wheels off with room for gear.

I'll bet the same is true for MK4 Jettas (99.5-2005) and MK5 Jettas (the new ones).

Yeah, I rented a MK5 Jetta for a work project once. Really nice cars. I want one, but with a 6 speed stick.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr.Bob said:


> Which model year WRX did you look at? The 2008 looks interesting to me with supposed improvements in the areas you mentioned. More daily driver, less rally, which for me would be good.


Old. I bought my car in 03' and I was looking at used cars. Can't remember the exact year. I don't dig the new styling but I haven't seen much of the 08'. Really don't like the previous change, hate the grill. But that's 100% a personal taste/preference thing.


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

Trouble Maker said:


> Old. I bought my car in 03' and I was looking at used cars. Can't remember the exact year. I don't dig the new styling but I haven't seen much of the 08'. Really don't like the previous change, hate the grill. But that's 100% a personal taste/preference thing.


Would have to have been an '02, since that was the first year for the WRX stateside. Th ewagons are much more plentiful now, and there have been quite a few changes made, making them much better cars. Still no interior to rival a Benz or a Bimmer, but what do want at $24k?


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Saw a new Jetta trunk swallow a medium sized Ironhorse yesterday. She took the front wheel off and had to flip down the seats to make it fit.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

Get a saab 900/9-3

but best of all the pre 1992 saab 900 is an amazing car...

these guys will vouch for it!


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd forgotten about American cars being generally super-sized, my 'big' mercedes is just an ordinary sized car over there. So some more European -orientated suggestions would be appreciated. Definately need to be able to close the lid on my bikes without having to fold down seats- I travel a lot with my job & my bike comes everywhere so I can check out the local trails. The bike lives in the car unless it's been ridden or washed & I live in Dublin city where I wouldn't give it an hour's survival in plain sight in a parked car. 

An Audi A4/S4 would be nice, I'll check that out. The WRX I'm sure would be a hoot to drive, but then ugly girls do usually have a great personality


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

hollisimo said:


> An Audi A4/S4 would be nice, I'll check that out. The WRX I'm sure would be a hoot to drive, but then ugly girls do usually have a great personality


No way will a bike fit it in the back of either of the 4 door versions without the back seat down. I think you would be hard pressed to find anything that's not very big, or even huge by European standards, that would fit a bike in the back without both wheels off. I don't think my car would even fit a bike even with both wheels off to be honest, but I can check tonight if you would like. Obviously something newer would be a little different than my car, but it may give you an idea.

You may be able to fit it in the back of the wagons, especially the A4/S4. See if they have an option of some sort of cover that rolls out, level with the top of the back seats to hide stuff in the 'trunk' area, like they have on some SUV's.

It would be pretty funny to see you car shopping with a bike. I know traveling sales/service people who take their equipment with to shop for cars, but I've never heard of anyone taking a bike with them. :lol:



VpointVick said:


> Would have to have been an '02, since that was the first year for the WRX stateside. Th ewagons are much more plentiful now, and there have been quite a few changes made, making them much better cars. Still no interior to rival a Benz or a Bimmer, but what do want at $24k?


Good to hear that they are better cars now. I haven't ridden in, driven a newer one or read up much about them. I really think they (02') were just _slightly_ lacking in handling, power and braking. Pretty disappointing since they were a good car but just _slightly_ not a great car.

I completely agree that you get a good interior for that level of car, it's a solid car. Even the one I drove. If the newer ones are better, that's great. Problem was, like you said, it was in 03 and I was looking at an 02 and subbies keep their value pretty well. I was looking at a year old car for ~20k that was originally 24K. Then I went and looked at a 3 year old car (s4) that was 24K, but originally 45K and thought it was, obviously, a much better deal. There's definitely nothing wrong with the feel or interior for 24k. The problem is if you don't enforce that idea to yourself before you go and look at the car and you've been driving an originally much more expensive luxury sedan for the past X years, you will probably walk away disappointed. That the most real and immediate impression most people will get from a test drive, or even just sitting in a car, is the look and feel of what you touch and see. I haven't driven or ridden in a Cadillac XLR, but I sat in one at the D-town auto show a few years back and it's still on my list of cars to own (probably with the correct engine).


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

rushtrack said:


> Get a saab 900/9-3
> 
> but best of all the pre 1992 saab 900 is an amazing car...
> 
> these guys will vouch for it!


Yeah, I had a 76 SAAB99 and it fitted a bike with the front wheel on (with the back seat folded down though)


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a Prius and, with the back seats down, I can put my bike in without taking off either wheel. It is very sweet. We added a hitch mount for a bike rack and that lets us take 4 bikes, two outside and two inside with the wheels off.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh....*



A1an said:


> Saw a new Jetta trunk swallow a medium sized Ironhorse yesterday. She took the front wheel off and had to flip down the seats to make it fit.


... both of my Jettas would fit a bike in the trunk with both weels off and the seats still up in sitting position. Total stealth. Even valet safe if you gave them the valet key. The MK2 Jettas didn't have folding seats.


----------



## johnniewalker85 (Jul 23, 2007)

I can fit one, maybe two bikes in my 01 jetta with the rear seats down.


----------



## futurexdesign (Jun 19, 2006)

My Fusion can stash away my Kona (rear seats up) as long as I take the wheels off.

My old Volvo 850 also was about to stash a bike away with ease.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

My 99 Intrepid can easily take my bike with the front wheels removed and one half of the rear seatback down. It looks like the new 300/Charger would be the same way.


----------



## GoFaster2 (Jul 23, 2006)

Any Cadilliac from 1950 to 1980 would haul every bike you own in the trunk:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I can fit my bike into my 2004 Honda Accord sedan's trunk without lowering the rear seats if I take the wheels off. It's was a huge selling point when I bought the Accord.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*And....*



GoFaster2 said:


> Any Cadilliac from 1950 to 1980 would haul every bike you own in the trunk:thumbsup:


... only use 4 times the gas and produce 500 times the pollution.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... only use 4 times the gas and produce 500 times the pollution.


Yes, it is your duty to find, buy and scrap as many of these things as you possibly can before some unsuspecting cyclist tries to take advantage of their large trunk.


----------



## w1000w (Aug 28, 2007)

My wife's Chevy Impala will take a folding mountain bike with the front wheel off and my Subaru Foerster takes the folder with the wheel on.


----------



## GoFaster2 (Jul 23, 2006)

Mr.Bob said:


> Yes, it is your duty to find, buy and scrap as many of these things as you possibly can before some unsuspecting cyclist tries to take advantage of their large trunk.


My duty is to buy as many as possible and drive the heck of them. Nothing cooler then a old Cad... Why would anyone want a small econobox? If you believe the NTSB that they are safe I have a bridge to sell you. Just needs a little work....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You can argue with the stats all day long*



GoFaster2 said:


> My duty is to buy as many as possible and drive the heck of them. Nothing cooler then a old Cad... Why would anyone want a small econobox? If you believe the NTSB that they are safe I have a bridge to sell you. Just needs a little work....


But in reality, try taking a 0.9g turn in a caddy and see what happens. heck, try an 0.7g turn. Hope nothing pulls in front of you.

I love my little car with its air bags and ABS, stops 60-0 in 105 feet, crumple zones, gets 33 MPG with 5 PPM Co emissions wtih hardly any emissions control equipment and with a per accident casualty rate half of your 80's caddy. Did I mention you can probalby buy my used car for what an 80's caddy goes for?

what bridge are you going to try to sell me?

Granted, modern caddies are much safer than older cars, like any cars. A lot has improved in the last 20 years.


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

My dad's old '74 Caddy Deville fit bike AND rider in the trunk with no disassemby of either necessary.


----------



## GoFaster2 (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Subaru Legacy


----------



## jmwgomz (Aug 17, 2007)

Lexus LS fits AT LEAST 1.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

My wife's '05 Toyota Corolla S can easily take one bike (wheels off) possibly 2 (haven't tried...yet) in the trunk if carefully planned/loaded (i.e., a guy has to do it  j/k, kinda) My '92 Toyota Celica GT convertible can take 1 bike through the trunk, wheels off, if I fold the rear seat and don't drop the top...LOL


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

mopartodd said:


> My 99 Intrepid can easily take my bike with the front wheels removed and one half of the rear seatback down. It looks like the new 300/Charger would be the same way.


Or if you take both wheels off seats can be up with plenty of room for other gear. I have an '02. The problem is the OP is over the pond and an Intrepid won't fit on thier roads:eekster:  .


----------



## Tanin (Apr 12, 2006)

hollisimo said:


> I drive a '95 Mercedes E-class. Best thing about this car is I can fit myself and my son's bikes in the boot, wheels n' all (removed of course) and close the lid. This means I can leave my car parked when I'm in the city & not worry about somebody spying the bikes & deciding to steal them. Thing is my old merc is getting a bit long in the tooth & I will change it soon, but I'm wondering what other cars have a trunk big enough you can hide a bike in? Thanks.


If open to a marque change:

My BMW 550 can fit my 22" FS 29er. I remove the wheels and fold the rear seats down so I can spread out the components but I wouldn't be surprised if I could cram and stack the entire bike in the trunk. Guarantee a smaller bike and gear would be no issue.


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

jalopy jockey said:


> Or if you take both wheels off seats can be up with plenty of room for other gear. I have an '02. The problem is the OP is over the pond and an Intrepid won't fit on thier roads:eekster:  .


Oh it'll fit on the roads ok, just whenever I call to the local supermarket I'll need to find a loading bay to park it 

Am no further on in my deliberations, mainly from lack of time for test drives.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Any VW or Audi with a trunk / boot will have an enormous amount of space for 2 bikes.

Here's a pic of just one in a 1998 Jetta, I'm certain with a little juggling, you could fit two in there. Other options include a Passat wagon /Variant with tinted windows.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> Any VW or Audi with a trunk / boot will have an enormous amount of space for 2 bikes.
> 
> Here's a pic of just one in a 1998 Jetta, I'm certain with a little juggling, you could fit two in there. Other options include a Passat wagon /Variant with tinted windows.


I put two bikes in the back of my S4 the other day and it was not the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Trouble Maker said:


> I put two bikes in the back of my S4 the other day and it was not the easiest thing in the world.


But it wasn't the hardest either.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

RandyBoy said:


> But it wasn't the hardest either.


I was being slightly facetious with that statement.

I should have said something about how I would never do it on a regular basis.

Honestly if it were much harder, it wouldn't have been possible w/o taking a rear tire or two off, or just using my parents van. Getting the pedals on the bikes to clear the others frame meant getting the pedal of the second bike very close to the 'top' of the trunk. I don't know how common this is in the Audi/VW camp, but when the rear seats are down the aren't 'flat' with the trunk floor, they slope up. Makes it a pain to get long stuff in sometimes. Keep in mind this is about the smallest chassis/vehicle in a sedan you will find in the Audi/VW lineup (in the states).


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

So it's you and how many son's bikes in the trunk?


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

WorldWind said:


> So it's you and how many son's bikes in the trunk?


Two bikes, wheels off, saddles dropped or removed, couple rugs or blankets for protection. Dropping seat's forward is not allowed. Oh, and thanks to whoever offered the suggestion but while VW Jetta's might be cool in some parts of the world but over here they're driven by farmers' mother-in-law's to bingo.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

You should probably get a Bentley Brooklands then.


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

WorldWind said:


> You should probably get a Bentley Brooklands then.


Might consider that, if I was a drug dealer. They look pimpin' in black.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

hollisimo said:


> Two bikes, wheels off, saddles dropped or removed, couple rugs or blankets for protection. Dropping seat's forward is not allowed. Oh, and thanks to whoever offered the suggestion but while VW Jetta's might be cool in some parts of the world but over here they're driven by farmers' mother-in-law's to bingo.


Nothing some 15" Momo's and ground effects skirts with a set of Euro Hella HID lights won't cure. If you are still worried about what your car looks like, try buying a house, it'll change your priorities.


----------

